# Living in Malaysia with DP10 Visa for Indians.



## pks.2010 (May 7, 2014)

Hi there..
I was in The UK for a few years but had to return to India due to family reasons. 
Now circumstances have changed and am again aspiring to move abroad for a better future and living. 
I have recently been offered to secure DP10 Visa. So thought of getting some wise opinions from this forum..and worth of this move...prospects for other Asians in Malaysia..anything specific to be kept in mind..etc.
..Regards Praveen


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

Dp10 work permit is usually issued through the employer offering you the position or unless you are setting up a company here. 

Job prospect for foreigners is better especially the more senior position. As for living your life here, over the years the country has improved so much it is not hard to find an expat community especially in KL (its all over the city)


----------



## pks.2010 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your reply. 
How much does it really matter for anyone who knows just English and Hindi? Will he/she be facing major issues not knowing the countries national language?
Regards


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

pks.2010 said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> How much does it really matter for anyone who knows just English and Hindi? Will he/she be facing major issues not knowing the countries national language?
> Regards


major issues definitely not. minor yes. depending on which community u are in tho. most people in KL and its suburbs speak or at least understand english so surely ull do ok.

the are many local english newspapers in the country and they have a significant share of daily circulation. same goes to local english radio stations. hope those give u an idea how english is widely used in the country


----------

